# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي افضل طبعة لكتاب ذم الكلام للهروي؟

## الباحث المستفيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما هي افضل طبعة لكتاب ذم الكلام للهروي؟

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

الا من مجيب!

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

طبع كتاب ((ذم الكلام وأهله)) للهروي - بحسب علمي القاصر- ثلاث طبعات .
الأولى : بدار الفكر العربي – بيروت ، تحقيق الدكتور سميح دغيم ، واعتمد في تحقيقه على نسخطة خطية واحدة ، وهي طبعة يكثر فيها التحريف والسقط .
الثانية : صدرت عن مكتبة العلوم والحكم بتحقيق الدكتور عبد العزيز الشبل ، وهي في الأصل رسالة ماجستير تقدم بها الشيخ الشبل إلى قسم العقيدة بالجامعة الإسلامية ، وأكمل الشيخ تحقيق جزءٍ آخر أضافه إلى الرسالة العلمية ، لكن لم يقم الشيخ بطبع الكتاب كاملا ، ولم أتمكن من الوقوف على هذه النسخة.
الثالثة : صدرت عن مكتبة الغرباء الأثرية تحقيق أبي جابر عبد الله بن محمد بن عثمان الأنصاري ، الطبعة الأولى سنة 1419هـ . وهي نسخة جيدة .
إلا أنني لم أتمكن من المقارنة بينها وبين نسخة الشيخ عبد العزيز الشبل إذ لم أقف على الثانية .
وعلى اعتبار أن نسخة الشيخ عبد العزيز الشبل لم تطبع كاملة فعليك بطبعة مكتبة الغرباء الأثرية بتحقيق أبي جابر الأنصاري . وعلى مَن كان عنده نقدٌ أو تعليق على هذه الطبعة فليضعه هنا للفائدة ، أو يضع رابطه إن كان قد سبق رفعه على الشبكة . بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

لكن نسخة الأنصاري نافدة من الأسواق منذ زمن

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

يوجد منها نسخة على المكتبة الوقفية ، استفد منها حتى ييسر الله لك شراءها ، بارك الله فيمن ساعد في تصويرها ونشرها .
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=10&book=631

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ علي , والموضوع هناك بانتظاركم ولو كتبتم هناك لسهل على كثير من الاخوة .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ علي , والموضوع هناك بانتظاركم ولو كتبتم هناك لسهل على كثير من الاخوة .


وجزاك أخانا أبا حاتم ، والموضوع المشار إليه المتعلق بالكلام على دور النشر والمحققين يحتاج أن أجمع له نفسي ، ولا وقت لدي هذه الفترة ، عليك بالدعاء ، أحسن الله إليك .

----------

